# Phil ID for resident aliens - valid only for one year.



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

In an advisory on Thursday, the Philippine Statistics Authority (PSA) said* Phil ID requested by resident aliens*, not Filipinos but has established residence in the Philippines, *is valid only for one year*.
November 18, 2021
SOURCE: https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1160191


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Article is from 2018 and maybe the National ID card is a requirement for Phil Health?

The main reason in issuing the National ID is for the lower class to avail Government services quicker and combine everything into one card so for this to work for Expats living here the PBI migrate from the ACR to the National ID.....right? 

I don't see myself making a yearly run to renew a National ID card and go through that process, can someone convince me differently, because Permanent Residents already have to check in annually with the ACR card and keep copies of those receipts.

Maybe things have changed since this article was published in 2018.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Article is from 2018 and maybe the National ID card is a requirement for Phil Health?
> 
> The main reason in issuing the National ID is for the lower class to avail Government services quicker and combine everything into one card so for this to work for Expats living here the PBI migrate from the ACR to the National ID.....right?
> 
> ...


Kindly read the article again. It's from *Nov 18, 2021* regarding a an advisory (released on* Nov 18, 2021*) on Thursday, by the Philippine Statistics Authority (PSA)

REPUBLIC ACT No. 11055, Signed into law by President Rodrigo Duterte in August 2018 didn't stipulate a 1 year valid only period for aliens. The 2021 article above clarifies that it's only valid for 1 year for aliens.

Source: Republic Act No. 11055


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

First step is to register, this is the message given before you click the registration button:

*"This online system is open to resident Filipinos only at this time"

More information on the Philippine National ID Philippine Government Link*

So if anyone has gone through this could you tell us the steps or what ID you used to register and did you you register at the registration event?

My daughter got word from her neighbor that tomorrow is the last day to register in our area, I'm gonna try and knock this out. But this ID card would be used with Phil Health and ? I don't see any other reason for an Expat to get this card other than it would make it easier to open up a bank account, cable, hook electricity but we already use our ACR cards or Permanent Resident SRRV issued ID cards.

Renewal once a year... and then what wait 6 - 8 months for your issued card? lol... it appears only 4 million out of 106 million citizens have this card but is that the current number? The major benefit of this card is for the Philippine citizen "My duaghter her illeritate husband", especially our family members or In-laws that don't have an ID card they have trouble getting government assistance so this would solve that issue.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

In our area of Laguna, these application spots seem to be situated in the malls.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

My wife went to Robinsons to register and with help from someone she was able to register, and was told they are not registering aliens yet due to uncertainty about the rules !
My ACR card will do for me which i am collecting on Weds morning !
The National ID card is just another problem for us .


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> My wife went to Robinsons to register and with help from someone she was able to register, and was told they are not registering aliens yet due to uncertainty about the rules !
> My ACR card will do for me which i am collecting on Weds morning !
> The National ID card is just another problem for us .


Sounds good, they finally got your ACR card finished, and have a safe trip.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

My Asawa completed all the steps(including all the different pics & biometrics) about 4 months ago and still has no card. As far as us aliens go, I can't see where it is necessary as we already do the ACR card thing. Seems to me that to require us to get an ID card would just be another bureaucratic hoop some clown sitting in some obscure office somewhere thinks it would be a good idea to saddle us with for no good reason.

An article this morning in the Philippine News Agency "Govt beefs up monitoring of foreign retirees in PH". Almost as if we have all done something wrong by just being here.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> My Asawa completed all the steps(including all the different pics & biometrics) about 4 months ago and still has no card. As far as us aliens go, I can't see where it is necessary as we already do the ACR card thing. Seems to me that to require us to get an ID card would just be another bureaucratic hoop some clown sitting in some obscure office somewhere thinks it would be a good idea to saddle us with for no good reason.
> 
> An article this morning in the Philippine News Agency "Govt beefs up monitoring of foreign retirees in PH". Almost as if we have all done something wrong by just being here.
> 
> Fred


Fred, I read this article and it appears it's only monitoring of SSRV and Retirees on work permits, the sharing of information between government branches.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Fred, I read this article and it appears it's only monitoring of SSRV and Retirees on work permits, the sharing of information between government branches.


Sharing between government departments, I wonder how long it will take them to get that working.


----------

